# The Coldest type



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

What type are you likely to imagine as a cold, icey droid or just a soulless efficient human.
For me
ISTJ(The Terminator, helper droids)
INTP(countless fictional androids and malfuntioning AIs)
INTJ(ice cold psychopaths and evil masterminds)
ISTP(stealthy, stoic, remote assassins, gruff anti-heroes)


----------



## laly37 (May 9, 2010)

Wow, I am glad ESTJs are not on the list. I think the "coldness" is just a perception if you are a warm person. I have a ISTJ friend and he can appear cold but I like him like that. He does not cuddle me but he is there when I need him and is extremly reliable. I prefer that that someone that appear warm but are only there when they have problems.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

INTP = malfunctioning AI :tongue: hehehe

IxTJ is colder than IxTP.


----------



## fairytales (Nov 15, 2010)

hmm.. honestly I think "coldness" is just how someone might appear on the outside, just how they could be percieved. Once you know the person it becomes clear that they really arent coldhearted at all. I was branded as cold by an ES*J yesterday.. which couldnt be more wrong. So perhaps I can come across as cold when actually I am feeling nervous,upset,confused etc (as I was yesterday in the situation)
So what I mean is that 'coldness' isnt a reflection of what the person really is. its just how they might appear to you.


----------



## Iqbal (Nov 18, 2010)

Nitou said:


> INTP = malfunctioning AI :tongue: hehehe
> 
> *IxTJ is colder than IxTP.*


I agreed 
T combined with J? OH MY GOD.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Hm... I think ExTx would be most likely, simply because we have the social skills to know how to handle people.

not saying that introverts don't, but generally speaking...


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Thinking types can seem colder than Feeling types, general. And all IxTx seem the coldest, specially if they're TJs. But...I'm not sure it's just a perception. ESTJs are very cold, but their extroversion makes them seem less cold. ISTJs are cold, and so are INTJs.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

fairytales said:


> hmm.. honestly I think "coldness" is just how someone might appear on the outside, just how they could be percieved.


Pretty much.
My sister is an INTJ and my dad is an ISTJ. They're not warm and gushy like my mom, but they're definitely not any more cold-hearted than she is. I've never met any IxTPs, but the ones online don't really strike me as being extremely cold-hearted, in general.


----------



## CounterPoint (Oct 13, 2010)

Most might think INTJ or ISTJ, but they have Fi higher on their function set, and being dominant perceivers, they are probably more adaptable and accommodating than they appear. 

ETxJs on the other hand have Fi as the inferior function. They also adhere to external standards and likely have their self esteem tied to objective measures of success. This mixture creates a personality that will consider action before relationships which makes them _appear _cold. Still, if you associate with any ETxJ types, notice they usually have their vision of success tied to their respective "circles" whether it be company or family, and this is not cold.

All in all, each type usually has their method of showing affection, but some methods are a little more difficult to identify than others.


----------



## laly37 (May 9, 2010)

scarygirl said:


> Thinking types can seem colder than Feeling types, general. And all IxTx seem the coldest, specially if they're TJs. But...I'm not sure it's just a perception. ESTJs are very cold, but their extroversion makes them seem less cold. ISTJs are cold, and so are INTJs.



I knew someone would mention us


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

laly37 said:


> I knew someone would mention us


Come join in on the ice party.


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

I think INTJs are the coldest type. The MBTI robots


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

My dad is an ESTJ, I'm really good friends with an INTJ and a bunch of ISTJs. None of these people are 'cold' in the least - they may not show their affection in the overt fashion typical to Fs, but I have no doubt of their feelings.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Hm, might be more related to Character rather than type.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Coldest type=someone who takes the polar bear plunge. :tongue:


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think any one type is inherently colder...It's just a matter of perspective. The T types may seem cold because they handle emotion and relationships differently, they have unique, subtle ways of displaying affection. They are also more selective and limited in who they hand out affection to.


----------



## laly37 (May 9, 2010)

WildWinds said:


> I don't think any one type is inherently colder...It's just a matter of perspective. The T types may seem cold because they handle emotion and relationships differently, they have unique, subtle ways of displaying affection. They are also more selective and limited in who they hand out affection to.


I also think we takemuch longer to open up. Before I can qualify someone as friend there must be a lot of trust in place, which obviously takes time to build. So yes maybe at first we might appear cold to people that do not know us at all.
Also, I speak for me personally I do not measure love by the number of hugs, kisses or I love you someone gives me but more through trials and experiences that we have share together. So being there for a friend in need seems to me more significante than cuddling them everyday.


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

Most people don't consider me cold, but I am, sometimes. If I think a person is taking advantage of me or is causing me a lot of unnecessary stress, I will cut them off with no regrets, no matter how nice or needy they are. It is a survival tool for me. This seems to be a common approach among INTJs, and I have to admit, does seem pretty cold. Logical, but cold.

I do try to be polite about it, I have no wish to hurt them, or cause an emotional scene. I just avoid them until they go away.

(That last sentence was an attempt to show my warm and kind side......but it just made me seem more icy.)


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, T over F, mostly. 

ExTPs, to me, seem the most outwardly "F" of all T types, but I suspect they are among the coldest_ internally_, followed by IxTPs. 

IxTJs seem to be the coldest outwardly, but I don't think they're nearly as distant internally - they seem to have this kind of "honor" streak in them or something. My dad is an IsTJ - he is VERY cold to others, but with his kids, he is more affectionate and demonstratively loving than even my xNFJ mom, but for a clear and predetermined _reason_. He said he wanted us to grow up and KNOW beyond a doubt that he loves us - something that he missed in his own childhood from his father. That's the Fi brand "honor" thing I am talking about I think. ExTJs, to me, don't seem especially _cold_ - just kind of ..._ harsh_ for lack of a better word; I tend to shrink before their Te. 

After that, it's on an individual basis. *shrug*

I know I've met some INFPs that could definitely compete with IxTJs with regards to outward coldness (In fact, I thought they _were_ INTJs ... until I got to know them better. :tongue


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

*ESFPs take on this topic*



Robopop said:


> What type are you likely to imagine as a cold, icey droid or just a soulless efficient human.
> For me
> ISTJ(The Terminator, helper droids)
> INTP(countless fictional androids and malfuntioning AIs)
> ...



Robopop:

Knowing and loving some people with the types indicated, I will keep my comments brief. I think you have not had the experience or the patience of getting to know the introverts well before you have judged them. It is the combination of Introverted Thinking that you have homed in on and attacked. Just give them time and invest in their friendship. Then, accept what you get out of the experience. Take one out for coffee. Spend 45 minutes listening to their story, then spend 45 minutes telling them your story. It doesn't matter who goes first. Do not argue, but listen. 

Try this and see if you don't make an ally or a friend. Either way, because communications is the basis of friendships, you will develop respect for one another. 

Good Luck,

Digger Blue
:wink:


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

^ 
I think this is an interesting illustration of the different perceptions and the value (or lack thereof) placed on them by F and T types. 

Some of the younger T types I've known (before they find the desire/see the significance/reason/relevance in developing their feeling functions) almost take pride in their "coldness," or if not, know they are lacking something [socially] that many others seem to have, and compensate for their perceived inadequacies (anathema) in the most comfortable and known ways to them -- by inflating their thinking and attempting to use that to fill the hole/find the solution. 

While the F types, seem to see it as a very negative thing, and feel hurt or accused of something untrue and_ wrong _of them, personally, if called cold, because it is not them - people are judging THEM, as individuals, unfairly. 

You assumed that Robopop was judging these types unfairly by calling them cold - this has a negative connotation - while I suspect, in T fashion, he wasn't really attaching or assuming anything negative (or even positive) to the word "cold" and, by extension, to the types and people described as such. Instead, just asking for evidence/theory - the trues and the falses. Even though it _happens_ to be applied to people, if only indirectly, it is first and foremost a _theory_. But I could be wrong. 

Interesting. :happy:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

INTP for sure- not that we give a damn.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

When judging classes of people, keep in mind that your own vision puts you in a very subjective position. I can only judge people from my perspective as an ESFP. If I do not keep that in mind, then I am the a-hole, not them. There is a caveat to this, however. Were the behavior of this person in question and my interactions with that person studied by a panel of several different types, then data could be collected, and ownership of a-hole behavior could be assigned to each of us, and a much more scientific and descriptive of who was responsible for the coldness, and what, if anything was done in return to mitigate, or provide an appropriate response to what might have been a cold interaction, or what may have been merely a miscommunication. 
There is a chance we can get a grant to study this further. . . .
Digger Blue


----------



## inmymind (Feb 15, 2016)

fairytales said:


> hmm.. honestly I think "coldness" is just how someone might appear on the outside, just how they could be percieved. Once you know the person it becomes clear that they really arent coldhearted at all. I was branded as cold by an ES*J yesterday.. which couldnt be more wrong. So perhaps I can come across as cold when actually I am feeling nervous,upset,confused etc (as I was yesterday in the situation)
> So what I mean is that 'coldness' isnt a reflection of what the person really is. its just how they might appear to you.


I can agree with this, but perception is reality, or it might as well be to the preceptor. I can see it from many angles though.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

When I think of coldness in personalities type,I think that it's usually the thinkers,but speciafically INTJ-ISTJ that can appear the coldest of them all. 

But on the outside only,it doesn't mean that in general,they are really like that,it's just the vibe that they give if you don't know them inside out.


----------



## Davidkal (Jul 19, 2017)

I am an INTJ and I am pretty sure that even though INTPs appear to be warmer on the outside,they care a lot less on the inside.

Also I have an ESTJ friend who is EXTREMELY cold-hearted but I am not sure if that's how most ESTJs are


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Robopop said:


> INTJ (ice cold psychopaths and evil masterminds)


In the words of Dr. Jonas (played by Patrick Stewart) from 'Conspiracy Theory', "Vulgar generalization."



> ISTP (stealthy, stoic, remote assassins, gruff anti-heroes)


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

TJs are boring, not cold.
That's not exactly the same thing. :dry:


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

entj, intj, istX


----------



## greenfirework (Aug 31, 2017)

My best friend is a female INTP and she is quite cold hahah


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

What I know is it's not my type!:laughing:

I don't know - I was good friends with an ISTJ, and he was certainly serious a lot of the time and very practical, but he wasn't really cold. Maybe he was mistyped?

I almost feel like some of the people we think of as warm can be kind of cold - even us ESFJs if we put the happiness of a group of folks above the happiness of one. I know I've been guilty of that in the past - I want to keep everyone happy and sometimes that comes at the expense of the people closest to me.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

NFPs are the coldest.
If you look past the rainbows, unicorns, heartfelt stories and plesantries.
All you have left is an icy-coldness that would kill you without hesitation or second thought.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

phoelomek said:


> ExTPs, to me, seem the most outwardly "F" of all T types, but I suspect they are among the coldest_ internally_, followed by IxTPs.
> 
> IxTJs seem to be the coldest outwardly, but I don't think they're nearly as internally


I could see some truth to this.

Sometimes I think my mother (INTJ) can be more externally insensitive because she is internally sensitive. I can be more outwardly sensitive yet have a flippant dismissive internal log with some things.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> The Coldest type


Depends how long you freeze them for.


----------



## Literally Gone (Jul 2, 2017)

Enfj


----------



## calicobts (Sep 12, 2017)

It seems to me that an unhealthy Si,Fe,or Fi makes for the coldest types. With xNFPs, bad Si and Fi will cause resentment issues and think their feelings are above others causing them to look down on people. For xSTJs, when their Si and Te are unbalanced they'll have feelings of disgust for people who they see as lazy or inadequate. Then there's xNTJs, in my experience they put off an air of aloofness or seem "cold", but it's usually an exterior thing. Lastly ENTPs, because they have Fe, ENTPs can adapt to people and be very warm, but *some* ENTPs (more so than other types) will be internally cold. An ENTP gone wrong will likely be nihilistic-leaning.


----------



## Davidkal (Jul 19, 2017)

Kaioken said:


> TJs are boring, not cold.
> That's not exactly the same thing. :dry:


Sure Jan


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Cold, as in indifferent or disinterested - it is "felt" - a feeler that has decided to reject a thing and gives it the cold shoulder.

If the coldness is due to lack of feeling or disconnection, mayhaps a thinker can end up that way.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

ColdNobility said:


> ...ISTJ that can appear the coldest of them all. But on the outside only,it doesn't mean that in general,they are really like that,it's just the vibe that they give if you don't know them inside out.





WildWinds said:


> ...T types may seem cold because they handle emotion and relationships differently, they have unique, subtle ways of displaying affection. They are also more selective and limited in who they hand out affection to.





phoelomek said:


> IxTJs seem to be the coldest outwardly, but I don't think they're nearly as distant internally





Happy29 said:


> I don't know - I was good friends with an ISTJ, and he was certainly serious a lot of the time and very practical, but he wasn't really cold. Maybe he was mistyped?


I don't think he was mistyped, certainly not based on this. As the others I've quoted have noted, it makes a HUGE difference to an ISTJ whether someone is an "outsider" or an "insider". I almost want to say that we just don't give a flying fig about the outsiders, but that's not really true. We can be both sympathetic and empathetic to them, but whatever their plight may be it needs to be brought to our attention, because we just don't pay much attention to them under typical circumstances. I'm sure that can be interpreted as "cold" by those outsiders we aren't paying much attention to. However, if you get to be one of our insiders... TRUE friends (NOT acquaintances that others might call friends), respected coworkers (who often become true friends) and, of course, family... our relationship with you is vastly different than it is with the outsiders. 

There's truth to the "hard shell, soft and gooey on the inside" description that has been often used for ISTJs.



Happy29 said:


> What I know is it's not my type!:laughing:





DOGSOUP said:


> Cold, as in indifferent or disinterested - it is "felt" - a feeler that has decided to reject a thing and gives it the cold shoulder.


I've got to say (having been with my ESFJ wife for almost 44 years... married just shy of 40) that a feeler that DECIDES to reject something can seem like the coldest person imaginable. While I can see that the ISTJ disconnected aloofness could bother someone that would prefer seeing warm and fuzzies from everybody all the time, we come by it naturally and never do it in a calculated way to punish someone. Feelers... especially the ESFJs I know... simultaneously amaze, scare and disappoint me in in just how calculating they can be in the deliberate, ON DEMAND application of coldness. I've seen them go from person to person in a group and turn it on and off so effortlessly that I just shake my head... behaving THAT way just seems like the ultimate in coldness to me.




Kaioken said:


> TJs are boring, not cold. That's not exactly the same thing. :dry:


Maybe not the same thing, but the reasons behind those perceptions of us have the same root cause. We just don't pay much attention to outsiders, which means we tend not to engage with them... whether it's to learn about them or to entertain them. You've got to work your way to the inner circle (admittedly a slow process with us) to have us naturally desire to engage with you.


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't think coldness is an attribute of any one personality type. I think that some people, especially in typology communities, try to 'embody' their MBTI and put on a front, but that might not necessarily be their truest self.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Coldest type=someone who takes the polar bear plunge. :tongue:


lol Been there, done that Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Which type is the coldest?

The one that's been left in the freezer the longest!


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

I don't consider detachment to be indicative of coldness. Data on TNG is quite warm and fuzzy, albeit socially inept and confused, lol. 

Psychopathy is my subjective interpretation of the coldness concept. Data's brother Lore is cold since he's intentionally manipulative and lacks concern and empathy for others.


----------



## Davidkal (Jul 19, 2017)

Maybe it's really not type-related.
For example my ENFJ sister,seems very very warm to people but if you get to know her,she is quite selfish and inconsiderate.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

XNFX can be mighty cold when they be pissed


----------



## Fchicken77 (Sep 3, 2017)

I am an INTJ and I can agree that I am a very cold person. For some reason, I don't show interest in anyone, no matter how much of a friend they are to me. I'm one of those people who are really stoic on the outside but is constantly having a mental breakdown on the inside because of my high standards(which actually makes me less emotionless... I guess...).

However, I don't think that all INTJs are that cold. There are other factors that come with it as well.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

IxTJs make me look warm 0_o


----------

